# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated قسم تحديثات السبورت اليومية daily firmware update  تحديثات السبورت يوم31-10-2011

## امير الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    وكما وعدناكم بتحديثات جديدة وبفلاشات حصرية  دائمة بفضل الله تعالى   .::    تحديثات   السبورت   يوم31-10-2011    ::.   *
Nokia* 
C2_RM_702_V6_96_AR
 C2_RM_702_V6_96_AR  100_rh_130_v3_25_ar 100_rh_130_v3_25_ar 
C2-02.RM-692_06.96_AR
 C2-02.RM-692_06.96_AR  *3120c_1_RM_364_V9_41_AR*  *3120c_1_RM_364_V9_41_AR  * *3610f_RM_429_V5_53_AR* *3610f_RM_429_V5_53_AR*    *3610f_RM_429_V5_56_AR* *3610f_RM_429_V5_56_AR*    *C5-05 RM-815_EMEA_20.5.039_v1.0* *C5-05 RM-815_EMEA_20.5.039_v1.0*    C5-06 rm-816 _20.6.039_AR
 C5-06 rm-816 _20.6.039_AR  5330x_RM-615_V9.85_AR
 5330x_RM-615_V9.85_AR  *c6-01_RM-718_V25.007-AR* *c6-01_RM-718_V25.007-AR*   *RM-670 (700 Zeta) 111.20.308.AR* *RM-670 (700 Zeta) 111.20.308.AR.*    *E6-00_RM-609_V25.007-AR* *E6-00_RM-609_V25.007-AR*    *5530_RM-504_V40.0.003_AR* *5530_RM-504_V40.0.003_AR*    * 5530_RM-504_40.0.003.en* * 5530_RM-504_40.0.003.en*   * 2690_RM-635_V9.70_AR* * 2690_RM-635_V9.70_AR*    * 2690_RM-635_V10.10_AR* * 2690_RM-635_V10.10_AR*    *X3-02_RM-775_V6.75-AR* *X3-02_RM-775_V6.75-AR*   * * *C2 00 rm 704 v3.82 AR* *C2 00 rm 704 v3.82 AR*    *7500_RM-249_V4.62_AR* *7500_RM-249_V4.62_AR*  *7500_RM-249_V3.42_AR.* *7500_RM-249_V3.42_AR. * *7500_RM-249_V5.20_AR* *7500_RM-249_V5.20_AR * *7500_RM-249_V3.50_AR* * 7500_RM-249_V3.50_AR * *C3-01_RM-776_V6.75_AR* *C3-01_RM-776_V6.75_AR*    * 5130x_RM-495_V7.95_AR.* * 5130x_RM-495_V7.95_AR.*    * 5130x_RM-495_V7.96_AR* * 5130x_RM-495_V7.96_AR*    *5800x_RM-356_V60.0.003_AR* *5800x_RM-356_V60.0.003_AR*    *X1_00_RM_732_V4_35_AR* *X1_00_RM_732_V4_35_AR*  x1-01_rm-713_v5.39_AR
 x1-01_rm-713_v5.39_AR 
X1-01_RM-713_05.39.en.
 X1-01_RM-713_05.39.en.  X1 01 RM 713 V5.44 AR
 X1 01 RM 713 V5.44 AR 
                    701_rm_774_v111_020_0307_AR
 701_rm_774_v111_020_0307_AR  *C2-02_C2-07_RM-692_06.96.en* *C2-02_C2-07_RM-692_06.96.en*    *C7-00s_RM-749_v22.014.AR* *C7-00s_RM-749_v22.014.AR*  *C7-00_RM-675_V25.007_AR* *C7-00_RM-675_V25.007_AR*    *  6720c_RM_424_V32_001_AR
 6720c_RM_424_V32_001_AR * *6720c-1b_RM-564_V12.008_AR* *6720c-1b_RM-564_V12.008_AR**  6720c-1b_RM-564_V13.009_AR* *6720c-1b_RM-564_V13.009_AR.*     *6720c-1b_RM-564_V31.022_AR* *6720c-1b_RM-564_V31.022_AR*    500_RM-750_V10.032_AR
 500_RM-750_V10.032_AR    *N8-00_RM-596_V25.007_AR*   *N8-00_RM-596_V25.007_AR*      *N9_RM-696_V10.2011.34.1_AR* *N9_RM-696_V10.2011.34.1_AR*  *500_RM-750_V10.029_AR* *500_RM-750_V10.029_AR*  *E7-00_RM-626_V25.007_AR**
 E7-00_RM-626_V25.007_AR*  101_RM_769_06_25_AR
 101_RM_769_06_25_AR   X1-00_RM-732-05.95_AR X1-00_RM-732-05.95_AR  *X1_00_RM_732_V4_55_AR*  *X1_00_RM_732_V4_55_AR*   *C2-02C2-07.RM-692_V6.69_AR* *C2-02C2-07.RM-692_V6.69_AR*    *C7-00s_RM-749_v25.007-EN**
 C7-00s_RM-749_v25.007-EN*  ** *C6-00_RM-612_V41.0.010_AR* *C6-00_RM-612_V41.0.010_AR*   ** *X7-00_RM-707_V24.001_AR*   *X7-00_RM-707_V24.001_AR*    *X7-00_RM-707_V25.007_AR* *X7-00_RM-707_V25.007_AR*    *Samsung*  *S3850JPKD1* *S3850JPKD1 * *C3222WJPKF1* *C3222WJPKF1*    *C3303IJPKC1*  *C3303IJPKC1*   *M5650JPJC1*  *M5650JPJC1 * *I7500JVIl2* *I7500JVIl2*    *Boxes* *ATF_Box* *ATF_Box*   *Axe_BoX* *Axe_BoX*  *Cruise* *Cruise*  *CycloneBox* *CycloneBox*  *FenixKey* *FenixKey*  *FuriousGold* *FuriousGold*  *Infinity-BEST Too* *Infinity-BEST Too*  *Infinity-Box_Service* *Infinity-Box_Service*  *JAF Box* *JAF Box*  *MX-KEY* *MX-KEY*  *NS-Pro* *NS-Pro*  *Octopus_Box*  *Octopus_Box*  *Phoenix_Service_Software* *Phoenix_Service_Software*  *POLAR Team Products* *POLAR Team Products*  *Saras Boxes*  *Saras Boxes*  *SE-Tools* *SE-Tools*  *Universal_Box /ub* *Universal_Box /ub*  *USTPro2* *USTPro2*  *Z3X_Box*  *Z3X_Box*   *Chines_Boxe* *Super_Doctor_Box* *Super_Doctor_Box*   *SpiderMan_Box*  *SpiderMan_Box*   *MTK_Box*  *MTK_Box *   *GPGdragon_Box*  *GPGdragon_Box*    *Avator_Box* *Avator_Box*    *PC_Application & Programmes*  Nokia_Programme
 Nokia_Programme  *Samsung_Ring Tones_Programmes* *Samsung_Ring Tones_Programmes*  *SonyEricsson_Ring Tones_Programmes* *SonyEricsson_Ring Tones_Programmes*  وانتظرو المزيد من فريق عمل المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
تقبلو تحياتى

----------


## salihmob

*مشكور اخي حسين 
بالتوفيق للجميع *

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي 
وهدا ماعدناه في منتدانا دائما الجديد

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## ragaey

شكرا لك حبيبي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رائع من تيم ممتاز ورائع
شكرا لكل اخوانى +++

----------


## dalitog_01

_بارك الله فيك  اخى حسين_

----------


## sami002

merci beaucoup mon ami

----------

